# Repainting Fisher plow.



## Pat M (Oct 19, 2005)

So has anyone stripped and repainted or actually shot the frame with either Herculiner or some sort or rubberized undercoating or what they use to spray truck beds with. I bought a used plow last year and looking at it before the snow starts to fall the paint is flaking. Wondering if anyone has stripped off the old paint and what they have used to repaint them frame with and even the blade.


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*Fisher Plow Paint*

I did one.
Had it blasted down to bare metal.
Painted the blade w/ Fisher OEM Paint.
Painted the frame with Black Rustolem.
New Fisher Stickers I bought on ebay.
Looks Brand New.


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

I completelty went through my Fisher two years ago, where I sandblasted the entire plow and brought it back to metal. I had a friend who owned a body shop prime and repaint the plow with black powder coat and then put on the fisher yellow on the front face and replaced the logo's. It still looks great today. I have heard of guys who have used the truck bed liner, but didn't use the texture to keep it smooth.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Don't use bedliner material. I have seen that and it comes out really bad. All the snow sticks to it. I sanded mine down with a wire brush on a drill (didn't have access to a sandblaster) and applies a gery primer and then a pint of Fisher yellow with the storm guard. I did the same with the frame, but painted it black. Popped on a decal and I was set to go. Took some time, but lasted all winter without a scratch.


----------



## snowcan (Sep 28, 2006)

Rust paint like tremclad works great, easy to touch up and cheapest, thin it out a bit with paint thinner if you spray it, about 8 to 1.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Fisher paint is a waste of money. We shoot them with Rustoleum Safety Yellow over a medium quality primer after sandblasting. The most you will get it maybe 4 years, just to abrasive of an enviroment for paint to last, even the powdercoat will wear thin if it doesn't start peeeling.


----------



## RODJ (Dec 11, 2004)

*Painting Plow*

Need To Paint Plow Is Rustolem Paint Okay To Paint Blade. If Not What Should I Use


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

RODJ,

Yes, Rustoleum paint would work fine for repainting your plow.


----------



## john boardman (Sep 25, 2006)

Sandpaper works great on the black push bars, frame etc. then spray with Napa's Rust Treatment dry 24hrs coat with black semigloss matches nearly perfect I cant tell where I painted and where I didn't. I also blasted my blade (Boss) brother in law is a body guy and had Base/Clear leftover from the other brother in laws screwup in his 05 Silverado (Victory Red) Blade now has Victory Red Base and 5 coats of clear. Slapped on new sticker and damn it's pretty. Touch up can now be done with factory GM touch up bottle.  If it can get through all the clear coat.


----------



## Bryan C. King (Jan 19, 2004)

ibelee said:


> Had it blasted down to bare metal.


How much did it cost to have it blasted


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

*Sandblasting*

I had my plow sandblasted two years ago and had a local body shop do it for me and I paid $150 to blast it and prime the plow.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Bryan C. King said:


> How much did it cost to have it blasted


Hi

I just did a 71/2 Fisher MM1 completely tore it down and had it completely sandblasted , cost me $300, I finished painting it a couple of day's ago and I'm in the process of re-assembling as I write this response.


----------



## john boardman (Sep 25, 2006)

$ 50.00 (blade only) by a guy with an industrial blaster who normally blasts equiptment for farmers. I was going to do it myself but the silica sand alone would have cost me around 35.00


----------

